# imos-vamos/verbo ir



## jonquiliser

Bom dia-

A forma "vamos" do verbo ir, quando se emprega? É o imperativo? Vi-o num conjugador na Internet que põe "imos" de segunda - como é isso?

Obrigada .


----------



## Outsider

"Vamos" pode ser:


presente do indicativo
presente do conjuntivo (também usado como imperativo)
"Imos" não conheço.

P.S. Encontra aqui a conjugação do verbo.


----------



## jonquiliser

Que rapidez!

Ajá, pensava que "imos" era a forma principal. Então não é assim. Poderia ser que "imos" se use nalgumas regiões, ou que seja arcáico? Se não, por que a recolhe o conjugador esse? 

Obrigada, Out!


----------



## Outsider

Pode ser arcaico ou galego.


----------



## jonquiliser

Galego é . O que me estranha é que o conjugador (Verbix) inclua isso...


----------



## avok

May it be "irmos"?? as in "Nos irmos"  (infinitivo pessoal)


----------



## Denis555

É, realmente, 'tá lá! Confiram:
http://www.verbix.com/cache/webverbix/2/ir.shtml (muito estranho. Está errado!)

Tanto o site que o Outsider deu quanto esse outro http://linguistica.insite.com.br/cgi-bin/conjugue
não cometem esse erro grotesco.


----------



## jonquiliser

Parece ser que se usa no Alto Minho, topei com isso:



> Ao nível das flexões verbais, também existem algumas particularidades dignas de nota. A mais interessante, por continuar bem viva, é talvez a 1ª pessoa do plural do verbo “ir”, no Presente do Indicativo. A conjugação própria da variante linguística aqui falada é “nós imos”, embora hoje em dia esta forma conviva lado a lado com a forma “nós vamos”. É de referir no entanto que, ao contrário de “vamos”, a palavra “imos” não se utiliza no modo Imperativo. Ou seja, “vamos” será a forma correspondente a esse tempo verbal, sendo “imos” específica do Presente do Indicativo. Curioso ainda será notar que, apesar de por vezes se pensar que “imos” seria uma palavra “suja” ou “errada”, ela aparece actualmente nos dicionários de verbos da Língua Portuguesa, juntamente com a variante “vamos”. Ou seja, ambas são consideradas de uso perfeitamente legítimo.
> 
> Presente do Indicativo
> Vós estades - Vós estais
> Vós fazedes - Vós fazeis
> Vós sodes   - Vós sois


Ver aqui.


----------



## spielenschach

*ir
Presente do Indicativo
*eu vou
tu vais
ele vai
nós vamos
vós ides
eles vão
***Presente do Conjuntivo
*eu vá
tu vás
ele vá
nós vamos
vós vades
eles vão


----------



## Denis555

jonquiliser said:


> Parece ser que se usa no Alto Minho, topei com isso:
> 
> Ver aqui.


 
Se for assim a maioria dos falantes de português usa na verdade essa forma: *vai* 
*a gente vai*. (=nós vamos) para o presente do indicativo.
*a gente vá* para o presente do conjuntivo.


----------



## Outsider

jonquiliser said:


> Ver aqui.


Muito interessante, obrigado.


----------



## ValdemarAraujo1952

"imos" foi sempre usada no português clássico. O Padre António Vieira usou-a exclusivamente. "Vamos" era apenas usada no imperativo. No século XVI e XVII esta última forma era um erro gramatical de monta. Ainda no século XIX dizer "nós vamos" era entendido como um plebeísmo. Actualmente muitos dos melhores dicionários de verbos trazem ainda as duas formas.


----------



## Orxeira

Acabo de ouvir o Fernando Alvim falar o tal "imos" no programa da Antena 3 Proba Oral. Saibam que o Fernando naceu em Vila Nova de Gaia.


----------



## guihenning

E “is”, será que ainda se ouve nalgum lugar?


----------



## pfaa09

Orxeira said:


> Acabo de ouvir o Fernando Alvim falar o tal "imos" no programa da Antena 3 Proba Oral


O Fernando, apesar de ser uma pessoa culta, usa uma linguagem bastante informal, parecida com a que se usa entre a juventude adolescente.
É muito usual ouvirmos palavras desse género em registos informais, ou em pessoas que não alteram a sua forma de falar noutros registos.
A conjugação correcta é "nós irmos" Infinitivo pessoal.


----------



## pfaa09

guihenning said:


> E “is”, será que ainda se ouve nalgum lugar?


Desconheço. Nunca ouvi.


----------



## guihenning

pfaa09 said:


> A conjugação correcta é "nós irmos" Infinitivo pessoal.


A conjugação corrente do presente é mesmo “vamos”, mas no passado se falava nós imos e vós is. Essas eram as formas normais do presente que foram substituídas por vamos e ides respectivamente. Ainda há vários dicionários ou conjugadores que abonam as duas formas apenas para fins de conferência, hoje totalmente obsoletas em português. Formas que quem sabe ainda sobrevivam em galego…


----------



## englishmania

Pessoas de mais idade poderão dizer "imos", mas no geral, toda a gente diz "vamos".  Sempre achei que isto tivesse a ver com o latim, já que em latim é "imus".




Orxeira said:


> Acabo de ouvir o Fernando Alvim falar o tal "imos" no programa da Antena 3 Proba Oral. Saibam que o Fernando naceu em Vila Nova de Gaia.


Tem a certeza de que ele não disse "i*r*mos"?


----------

